# Australia's First Brett Beer Murray's 3



## mikem108 (5/12/08)

From the e-flyer

Murrays Anniversary Ale 3 breaks new ground in ************************. 

Each year we brew a big wheat and barley wine at 10% ABV and age it in oak for a period to further the complexity of flavour. Each year we add a twist to the recipe. This year weve literally gone wild. Murrays Anniversary Ale 3 is, to the best of our knowledge, Australias first commercially brewed Brett Beer a beer brewed using the wild yeast strain Brettanomyces (Brett). 

No affiliation etc.


----------



## bconnery (5/12/08)

Saw a bit of discussion about this on another forum. Apparently they've innoculated the barrels too so it possibly won't be the last brett beer from this excellent brewery


----------



## Stuster (5/12/08)

Fantastic. Murray's are doing some innovative stuff for Australian brewing. :super: :chug:


----------



## Muggus (5/12/08)

Certainly looking forward to it. Reminds me I still have a bottle of AA2 that needs a thorough examination.

From what I recall hearing...and don't quote me...the other AA's were aged in oak with the hope that they would pick up a bit of a Brett character. Surely someone of higher authority can clear that up though...Gough!?


----------



## bconnery (5/12/08)

Muggus said:


> Certainly looking forward to it. Reminds me I still have a bottle of AA2 that needs a thorough examination.
> 
> From what I recall hearing...and don't quote me...the other AA's were aged in oak with the hope that they would pick up a bit of a Brett character. Surely someone of higher authority can clear that up though...Gough!?



To put words into his mouth that's exactly the case. It didn't happen so he said they decided to add the brett themselves this time...


----------



## /// (5/12/08)

Nah, Murrays runs a close second....


Shallow Throat Brewing

Scotty


----------



## schooey (5/12/08)

:lol: Gotta love a brewery that is game enought to call their brews "Flaccid cock ale" and "The pearl necklace"


----------



## bigfridge (5/12/08)

schooey said:


> :lol: Gotta love a brewery that is game enought to call their brews "Flaccid cock ale" and "The pearl necklace"



Gotta love a bloke that doesn't know Kurtz - such naive innocence is rare.

Schooey, we have gotta have a long talk my son. Not all that you read on the internet is true  

I require you to research one of these styles and report to our next BJCP meeting.

Dave
(driver of the famous beer-bus)


----------



## Millet Man (5/12/08)

schooey said:


> :lol: Gotta love a brewery that is game enought to call their brews "Flaccid cock ale" and "The pearl necklace"


It's _virtually_ impossible to get these beers though, might need to contact the brewers direct to get "The Pearl Necklace". :lol:

Edit : Beaten by Dave, Kurtz = Dr K


----------



## bigfridge (5/12/08)

Millet Man said:


> It's _virtually_ impossible to get these beers though, might need to contact the brewers direct to get "The Pearl Necklace". :lol:
> 
> Edit : Beaten by Dave, Kurtz = Dr K



Ya have gotta be quick MM.

But at least I beleive that a Perl Necklace has a very low Glutin content - when are you releasing one ?

:lol:


----------



## /// (5/12/08)

Well no, I spoke to Kurtz last week. Prod. Dev is done, beer FCA to be brewed March 8, shipping to be on tap April 1st.

Sorry to take off thread, Shaun the first Melinium that Dave supplied was friggin awesome. Pls keep me one and make me your #1 Season Ticket holder.

Scotty

edit - got my 'Seans' and 'Shauns' mixed up ...


----------



## Millet Man (5/12/08)

bigfridge said:


> Ya have gotta be quick MM.
> 
> But at least I beleive that a Perl Necklace has a very low Glutin content - when are you releasing one ?
> 
> :lol:


Soon I hope.  

OK back to the real beer...top job Gough.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## browndog (5/12/08)

bigfridge said:


> Ya have gotta be quick MM.
> 
> But at least I beleive that a Perl Necklace has a very low Glutin content - when are you releasing one ?
> 
> :lol:




Bahahaha................... classic, straight to the pool room.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Gough (5/12/08)

Ah, where would we be without Dr Kurtz! I got a very limited edition promo flyer of the pearl necklace, but (un)fortunately am yet to taste it  :lol: 

To answer the earlier question, all the Anniversary Ales have been oak aged and we were always hoping to pick up some Brett from the oak along the way... It didn't happen so this year we added it. We are indeed planning to use the 'innoculated' barrels' again for future brett experiments... All my fingers and toes are crossed that I've gotten rid of it from the rest of the brewery though! I'm really happy with the AA3. It is drinking pretty well for its age for those who want to open it straight away - which isn't bad given it has only been in the bottle for 3 weeks! FWIW the thing I'm happiest with is the balance. The Brett is there but it isn't overwhelming. The oak is prominent but in my opinion not overwhelming. It is a big complex beer and the brett really lifts it...


Anyway I'll stop rambling. Thanks for the interest and I hope you enjoy the beer.  

Shawn


----------



## schooey (5/12/08)

bigfridge said:


> Schooey, we have gotta have a long talk my son



Sounds good, Dave, I enjoy long talks and walks on the beach, a good sense of hum..... hang on :unsure: .... wrong forum


----------



## /// (5/12/08)

schooey said:


> Sounds good, Dave, I enjoy long talks and walks on the beach, a good sense of hum..... hang on :unsure: .... wrong forum



I saw a tshirt like that once, but it mentioned sex in inappropriate places ....

Got my SHAWNS wrong 3 times .... dang it!


----------



## winkle (5/12/08)

Shawn,
the AA2 was bloody great (any left?) I'll be really looking foward to this, you are a brave man letting Brett hang around the brewery (even if just in barrels) .


----------



## neonmeate (6/12/08)

hey shawn is it brett bruxellensis, anomalus, claussenii or lambicus?


----------



## Gough (6/12/08)

neonmeate said:


> hey shawn is it brett bruxellensis, anomalus, claussenii or lambicus?



Brett Lambicus.

Shawn.


----------



## neonmeate (6/12/08)

woah! cool i was expecting claussenii or brux.

any plans for a murrays gueuze?


----------



## winkle (6/12/08)

> any plans for a murrays gueuze?



Wow that'd be awesome


----------



## Thirsty Boy (8/12/08)

Hope the beer is great. I love Brett beers

Which is one of the reasons I love the Saison from Bridge road Brewers in Beechworth that I have been enjoying for a couple of years, lovely Brett character. Matilda Bay's Barking Duck is a beer with Brett, another of my favourites.

Brew heaps of that beer - I'm sure it will be great, but it wont be the first by a year or two at least.


----------



## Gough (9/12/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Hope the beer is great. I love Brett beers
> 
> Which is one of the reasons I love the Saison from Bridge road Brewers in Beechworth that I have been enjoying for a couple of years, lovely Brett character. Matilda Bay's Barking Duck is a beer with Brett, another of my favourites.
> 
> Brew heaps of that beer - I'm sure it will be great, but it wont be the first by a year or two at least.




Bugger  Was an honest mistake. I haven't had the opportunity to try any of the Bridge Road beers - although I think I met their brewer briefly at the Melbourne Good Food and Wine Show this year?? I had a bottle of the Barking Duck around 18 months or so ago and I don't remember any Brett character but maybe I somehow missed it?

Anyway, the more brett beers and interesting brewing going on commercially around the country the better. As we said in the press release it was 'to the best of our knowledge' a commercial first here in Aus - and that statement was definitely true. Apologies to the other brewers who have been using it for a while. We weren't meaning to mislead anyone. Just a bit excited about the AA3 I guess :icon_cheers: 

Shawn.


----------



## .DJ. (9/12/08)

pardon my ignorance but what is a Brett beer? :huh:


----------



## jimi (9/12/08)

.DJ. said:


> pardon my ignorance but what is a Brett beer? :huh:



From Mikes first 
"a beer brewed using the wild yeast strain Brettanomyces (Brett). " Adds what some refer to as a "horse sweat" taste ... which is actually a pretty good descriptor, but misses the point entirely. Well worth trying a Brett beer.

I don't recall any in the only barking duck I've have, but I think recall in the few beautiful Kwak I have had.


----------



## neonmeate (9/12/08)

i don't recall any in kwak or chevalier saison ... although who knows what was in chevalier saison, i thought it was slightly infected but brett can produce acetic flavours like acetobacter... 
certainly don't think kwak has ever intentionally carried any.


----------

